# Broken dimmer stat



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey in our big beardie viv we have a thermostat controlling the red light for night time, to be honest it isnt be used as room temp is staying over 70 at night anyway...
i often turn it up in the morn to warm the viv up a bit quicker for about an hour.
ANYWAY.. its ****ed..
the sensor is near the bottom where the temp is about 78 degrees, usually when the dimmer gets to 76-80 it kicks in.. anyway its basically being very dodgy since yesterday morning..turn it right up and it may come on for a few secs then off again..ive switched bulbs and confirmed its the stat not the bulb...
These things have a warranty right?
bought it a 6 weeks ago from cornish crispa..


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I'd contact them and ay whats happened, they should give you a new one, if the product is still in the garuntee date


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

really not much more to do yeah.

"its ****ed" : you mean "forked" of course? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh corse he mean fork, a real sharp one :twisted:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ill read the bits of paper that cam ein the box, i think it said summit like send it directly to the manufacturer [distributor] and they will fix it...lol.. will stop being lazy and do that tomo.
we dont need the stat right now and i do have a spare so goin a little while without while its being bodged...i mean fixed should be ok..


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, well let us know what happens, jsut to judge how good the company are :lol:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Any joy getting it replaced?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hahaha er..lol...er i unplugged it today.... 

will get it sorted lol, as we havent needed the stat lately [huge viv = plenty of gradient in temps] i havent been bothered yet, will get it sorted next couple days tho lol.

On a somewhat similar note...kinda...
my SB High voltage 100watt mega ray mercury vapour lamp arrived today... finally....
http://reptileuv.tripod.com/MegaRaySB100HighVolt.htm


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

posted the habistat back to living earth today [its a division of euro rep which i wasnt aware of b4... manthey have a dodgy website i cam across it a few months ago..i use there lamp holders you see..have done for ages without knowing the brand..anyway..]
cost £4 to post, inc padded envelope, decided to go recorded delivery so the ****ers cant screw me 
will let u guys know if they satisfy.

Dean


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh , shoulda updated this already, got the stat back within about 7 days i think it arrived friday, with a nice letter saying basically "please see returned reapired and re tested stat, please accept our sincere apologize for any inconvenience this has caused you and if you need any help with nayhting please call me personally on..."

so a nice letter, good service..havent actually checked the stat yet...  assumin its fine lol


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Good to hear some nice people out there


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Very good stuff!!


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree, they do give a good sevice. I had a problem with a pulse stat. Sent it off, back in three days all repaired FOC again with covering letter. Good firm


----------

